# Paint Safety of old Hasbro Tonka Truck



## Laurie73 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello,

I have an older Hasbro metal Tonka truck from my eldest DS from about 1999. My youngest DS (age 2.5) LOVES to play with it. I just noticed today that part of the paint is coming off in a weird powder like way where the dump part of the truck meets the base (not sure how best to describe it). Anyway, of course now I am freaked out that it is potentially lead paint and he has been playing with it in the house for years! UGH! I wrote to Hasbro but just wondering if anyone here would know...it was in good condition otherwise...I think it's a powder coated steel, but powder coated with what?!


----------

